

The coming cocoa correction  - cwan
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2010/11/19/the-coming-cocoa-correction/

======
mishmash
Severely disappointed this wasn't about some major change Apple was needing to
make to Obj-C/Cocoa frameworks. ;)

